# Chet, 93 F-150 Problem



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Chet, Iknow you are very familiar with cars. I have run into a problem with my 93 F 150. I went muddin recently and managed to get stuck. I did the ol' rock back and forth trick. Now I can't go in reverse. Not to mention my headgasket blew. I can do the head no problem. I am just wondering if the tranny is smoked. Someone told me that there is a solenoid that may be looe or needs to be replaced. What do you think? It has the 5.0 and is auto.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

There is no solenoid for reverse, it is strictly mechanical. If you unplug the main connector on the transmission, you eliminate all computer control, you should have reverse and probably 3rd. If you have no reverse then, its trans time. I'm assuming it is an od trans.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

That's what I thought. Looks like it is going to the wrecking yard. Not worth $2200 for a rebuilt trans. and another couple of hundred for the resurfacing of the heads. Thanks though.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

unplugging the connector will typically yeild 2nd and reverse, never 1st, but sometimes 3rd.you got the price on the head job about right.
but I can sell you a reman tranny for $1700

is it an AOD or an E4OD? (does it have the bush button on the end of the shifter)

is it four wheel drive? I might want to buy it from ya depending on the overall condition.
5.0 trucks arent worth much but it just so happens I've got a 5.8 with pcm and harness sitting in the garage  

straight body with no rust and we'll talk 8) 

Ive also had fair luck with used trannies if it is an E4OD


----------

